# Multimedia > Fernsehen >  Mplayer

## tux2222

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe den Neueinstieg in Linux gewagt ( null plan )!

Es hat alles prima gefunzut! Ausser bei meinem DVD Laufwerk!

Der MPlayer geht auf erkennt die DVD nicht und wenn ich die DVD strarten will, zeigt er an : can`t open VMG info!  Nun habe ich in der Software das Paket udf gesucht und auch installiert! Geht aber immer noch nicht. Wäre nett, wenn mir da mal jemand helfen könnte, der sich mit sowas auskennt.

Würde auch gerne mal wissen, wie das mit dem Installieren von Software geht ( was muss man da starten als setup oder was?)

Hoffe nun auf Hilfe von Euch!

Bis dann tux2222

----------


## frbie

Hallo,

leider habe ich den MPlayer gerade nicht vor mir. In den Eigenschaften gibt es einen Reiter ganz rechts (Advanced?). Dort kannst Du den Pfad zu Deinem DVD-Laufwerk angeben. Bitte überprüfe doch mal ob dieser stimmt. 

Ist das DVD-Laufwerk im Augenblick des MPlayerzugriffs schon vorab von einem anderen Programm gemounted worden? MPlayer mounted IIRC nicht selbst.

----------


## JAF

mit mplayer geht das eigenlich immer ganz einfach. aber nur musst du darauf achten, dass alles bereits richtig eingestellt ist (vom system her).

gibt es bei dir einen symlink namens /dev/dvd der auf das LW zeigt? ohne dem wird mplayer nicht funktionieren.
falls ja sollte es mit

mplayer dvd://1
(bei den neuesten versionen) oder
mplayer -dvd 1
funtionieren

mfg johannes

----------


## Stingray0481

Wo hast du denn den MPlayer her?
Falls du den von Suse benutzt(nehme ich im folgenden an) solltest du einen anderen benutzen. IMO kann der MPlayer von Suse schon aus rechtlichen Gründen keine DVDs abspielen.

Versuch es mal mit dem marcooo.de
Lade dir das RPM runter
gcc3.3 für Suse8.2
gcc3.2 für Suse8.1

und installiere ihn mit "rpm -Uhv <Paketname>" (als root)

--------------
Besser ist natürlich, wenn du ihn dir selber kompilierst, die Sourcen gibt es dort:
www.mplayerhq.hu

Anleitungen gibt es hier im Forum, als Newbie solltest du allerdings etwas Einarbeitungszeit für diesen Installationsweg einplanen.

----------


## JAF

ich nehm IMMER die letzte CVS-version (hab auch cvs-schreibzugriff ;-) - also selbst kompiliert.

ich hasse RPMs (DEBs sind besser). bin auch kein freund bei suse.
bei mplayer sollte man sowieso keine rpms verwenden.

mfg johannes

----------


## Thomas Mitzkat

> hab auch cvs-schreibzugriff


das ist ja grossartig. soll ich mir nochmal schnell die cvs-version saugen, bevor du den cvs-server auf den kopf stellst?

----------


## JAF

nun, ich hab den cvs-zugriff aufgrund von vertrauen und nicht durch hacken bekommen ...
aber wenn DU mir nicht vertraust dann saug schnell noch alles runter ;-)

mfg johannes

----------


## Stingray0481

> _Original geschrieben von JAF_ 
> *ich nehm IMMER die letzte CVS-version (hab auch cvs-schreibzugriff ;-) - also selbst kompiliert.
> *


Ich meine eigentlich tux2222, denn der hat ja das Problem.




> _Original geschrieben von JAF_ 
> *ich hasse RPMs (DEBs sind besser). bin auch kein freund bei suse. 
> *


DEBs helfen tux2222 aber wenig, falls er Suse haben sollte.




> _Original geschrieben von JAF_ 
> *bei mplayer sollte man sowieso keine rpms verwenden. 
> *


Wenn tux2222 schon nach einer setup(.exe) fragt. Dann ist ein RPM vielleicht doch erst mal das richtige.

----------

